# Experience with a Sig 232



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Does anyone here have any experience with a Sig 232?


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

I just bought one, haven't been to the range yet.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

I've shot a couple before. I recently acquired one of my own, though I haven't shot it yet.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

Yes, it's my daily carry approximately 70% of the time, the rest of the time I carry the Kimber.


----------



## Rastus (Dec 10, 2008)

I have several. I shoot a couple of them regularly and carry one almost every day. The .380 blowback is a bit "snappy" in the recoil department but certainly not unmanageable.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

I'll be carrying mine as soon as I can find a friggin holster I like for it.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

My 70 year old mom has one. She's a decent shot too. I ran a box though it and was very pleased. Now I want one. All stainless with night sights.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

*Thats my set up*



oak1971 said:


> My 70 year old mom has one. She's a decent shot too. I ran a box though it and was very pleased. Now I want one. All stainless with night sights.


All stainless, night sights and the hogue finger groove hand grip. Sweet!


----------



## T-Dog (Dec 13, 2008)

Absolutely completely reliable gun with thousands of rounds through mine. I have it on my ankle all of the time and used to carry my kimber on my hip on the weekends or during the winter with heavier clothes until it started giving me feed problems. I have complete and total faith in my 232 and with the mild recoil you can put down double taps with amazing speed.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Sounds like this little gun will have to be next on my list. I went into the shop last week intending to buy one, but then saw a sweet Sig 239 in 9mm for a good price and bought it instead. So right now I am basking in the new gun sensation with 239. When that fades I am sure that I will go back for a 232.


----------

